
How Britain fell for a delusion - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/apr/14/appeasing-hitler-chamberlain-churchill-road-to-war-tim-bouverie-review
======
tomohawk
Neville Chamberlain was a Unitarian and he was surrounded by Unitarians
providing him advice. Unitarians believe that people are basically good, but
sometimes you just need to find the right incentives.

Exactly the wrong worldview to deal with the likes of Hitler, Stalin,
Mussolini, Tojo.

